# Is there any need to isolate your biceps?



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Some of the lads I train with - never train there biceps...only concentrate on heavy compounds...yet there biceps are bigger - than those who isolate them.

I once read an article on Jay Cutler's response to an indivdual who asked him: ' if you could do only one exercise ...what would it be ? '..his reply - legs.

Views


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it depends on the individual which movement patterns (and rep and set patterns) work best for them for certain muscles. If you can shift big weights in pulling compounds then you will inevitably have to have developed the biceps and forearms, but for some people this just means a big gain in biceps strength and neuromuscular recruitment efficiency rather than a spectacular increase in size. Others get both.

One thing I would say though is if you don't do any compounds and only isolation exercises I don't think you will ever be as big as if you did either isolations+compounds or just heavy compounds.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I never do bicep iso's.

But then my arms aren't particularly impressive


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

try different things see what works for you


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

My bicep workouts are generally 2 exercises at the end of chest day. Occasionaly have a saturday morning in the gym with a mate and we'll do bi's but nothing major. Rarely dedicate a whole workout to bi's.

In theory they must get hit to some extent every other workout bar legs.

As for Jay Cutler saying legs, i'd agree. Working the bigger muscles we have is reported to release more growth hormone, which spurs on growth over the rest of your body. Hence legs is seen as being so important.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

mineare also not how id like them mine are 15 n half inches


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

No need to isolate them IMO, but do include some reverse grip back work. If you do your pull exercises with good form and squeeze out at the end, then your biceps should be shot at the end of the back work. The bicep is only a small muscle remember. If you fancy it, you could probably do 3 or 4 sets of curls after back, then leave them alone


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I do bi's and tri's once a week in isolation. And imo it works for me doing it like this and always has. I hit them hard though, heavy sets... Everyones different you can't say something won't work for someone imo because theres nothing to say it won't. What work for me may not work for you, what works for you may not work for me. It's all about knowing your body imo.

Look at dutch_scotts workout for his arms, pretty big workout imo lots of sets, reps, but it clearly does work for him if you see the size of his guns.

But imo when I work back, I work my BACK, biceps are only secondary. The amount of people I see that basically just always feel it in the biceps, doing things wrong etc, I rarely feel it in my biceps whilst doing back, after a session I do a bit, mainly from the BOR's and Wide grip pull-ups but nothing a lot.

To the O.P. mix things up try isolating your biceps for 6 weeks, then change up to just pure compound working them in from that, see what works.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

I pre fatigue em with iso and then hit the compound. It's workin a beauty =)


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I do 21's at the end of my pull day.

That's it.


----------

